# clothes pins



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi I'm interested in learning about what benifits marijuana plants with the use of clothes pins......I have some vague ideas what it's about.....but I would like to know more precisely  what they can be used for......Tks...... jungle...... ........:holysheep:....... ...lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe its best if you tell us your knowledge then we can jump in after


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

ok sounds good......I remember seeing some pictures on here...maybe by 420girl or a simular name.....and i was thinking the pins were squeezing the stems without hurting the plants so the plant would produce more buds.....I thought it was a form of supercropping with out squeeshing the stems with ones fingers...ect...ect....
I also read on the internet but all it refered to it as, is a way for bending the plants I think it's called lsd...(the pins were used as weights )...but thats not really what i'm interested in.... If it is a form of supercropping to increase harvests at what stage does one put them on the stems? Hope this helps....


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2008)

Its Low Stress Training. HUGE sticky on the subject. Well worth a read.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

*it was mary jane http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33855s thread
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

:yeahthat:....Im sorry for dissagreeing with this method..other then personal prefrance..JMT:bolt::bong:


Hint:...when you post  your question..scroll down to the bottom there you will find other threads on simmular  subjects..this one happens to be down there...lol..Good luck


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2008)

I found them "beneficial" for hanging branches to dry... .


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know how much faith I would have using this method. On previous  threads the author stated they used this method, then in another thread they are asking how and when to do the clothes pin thing.JMO but I think this is a myth.

If it ain't broken don't fix it but if you don't use it how can it be broken?:rofl:


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

ok thanks guys and gals...........Marjane uses them to pull down the fan leaves...with the idea....that the buds have more room and will grow bigger.....could be urban legend?.......I was just curious.......she did say she started to do this at 30 days....they can be used for low stress training as well....My 10 plants are still growing, a friends coming over to see if I can figure out how to post a pic or two..I'm waitting for my good lights to get here in about one more week...florecent is all I have for now....They have recieved small amounts of MG fertilizer...sugar...water...and just bought some thrive....watered them last night.....wont water again till new lights get here in about a week....I might not do anything as far as supercropping......but might have to train them to grow a certain direction later on......It looks like 3 unknown sativas....1 fourway.....3 purple powers.....and 3 unknown indicas or indica sative mix....they are leaning more towards indica shape...hope they are all females....or atleast 5 of these plants.....of all these I would like the fourway to be a female.....five fourway seeds did not germinate...I saved 4 seeds for later....Also I started a bottle of yeast and sugar...they will like that.....my oldest plants are 30 days old some 21 and some 14....took awhile to get 10 plants going....well this is getting to be a journal....im able to also keep temps around 78 with fan and heater....I'll keep listening to anymore feedback, but i believe my clothes pin question has been answered ...thanks everyone...u 2 Maryjane...


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2008)

jungle said:
			
		

> , a friends coming over to see if I can figure out how to post a pic or two..


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:....Im sorry for dissagreeing with this method..other then personal prefrance..JMT:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> Hint:...when you post  your question..scroll down to the bottom there you will find other threads on simmular  subjects..this one happens to be down there...lol..Good luck



Do you and Hick feel that lst is ineffective or just clothes pins? just curious


----------



## kubefuism (Dec 31, 2008)

Personaly I'm going to encourge you to try super-cropping. I've been using the technique since my second crop. its great. just be sure to go slow. Just one pop per squeeze. There is a great thread on it.  i'll try and find it for you...


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks umbra...I did read the thread on clothes pins before i started this thread but it still left me with uncertanties so i decided to get some more feed back...which now has helped me see more clearly what the clothes pins are all about.....I'm not for or against clothes pins either for supercropping by bending fan leaves or for low stress training using them as weights.....My initial hope was that there would be some kind of pressure on the stem that caused more bud....inplace of squeeshing the stem....but i see now that the clothes pins are not an alternative to squeeshing.....the problem i'm having with the photos...is it wants me to log into msn  and I am unable to do that....why it's asking me to do this is something my friend can help me with...and we will look through the instructions Hick posted on this thread...so i can post a pic.....appreciate everything....jungle


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2008)

lst is an 'effective' method.. for keeping plants short and maximizing light coverage..IMO. Useing clothes pin as a method of lst is 'probably' just as effective as any other lst method.
  I'm not "discounting" their use in that manner at all.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2008)

got cha


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

Kubefuism......that would be great...I'm looking around also how to super crop.......i want to really know what i'm doing before i do it......


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 31, 2008)

i hand clothespins out to the cops/game warden, so they don't smell my crop.........cheaper than a carbon scrubber.......

sorry, i couldn't help it, it just came out.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> Do you and Hick feel that lst is ineffective or just clothes pins? just curious


 

( the way the close pins are used )....I use LST  all the time..( look in my sig) I just dont agrre that the way Maryjane was useing them...to be honest  I have used them,, But when i had my plant  growing around the containers endge..thats what i used to hold th plant there...as Far as placeing the cloths pin on the fan leaf to get bigger budds..thats what I dissagree with my friend.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a girlfriend once that had an interesting use for clothes pins.  I wonder what happened to her 

For those who remember, yes, it was the girl with 3 ummm, well

never mind


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I had a girlfriend once that had an interesting use for clothes pins. I wonder what happened to her
> 
> For those who remember, yes, it was the girl with 3 ummm, well
> 
> never mind


 

:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I had a girlfriend once that had an interesting use for clothes pins. I wonder what happened to her
> 
> For those who remember, yes, it was the girl with 3 ummm, well
> 
> never mind


 


:rofl:


----------



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I found them "beneficial" for hanging branches to dry... .



ha ha hick, thats exactly what ive come up with to hang my buds, he he.


----------

